

World's First Solar Cycle Lane Opening in the Netherlands - dpflan
http://www.theguardian.com/environment/2014/nov/05/worlds-first-solar-cycle-lane-opening-in-the-netherlands

======
dpflan
These solutions are rather flat, so I wonder how much energy is lost by not
being able to tilt the panels.

